# radon slide 140 vs 160



## euclid (27. Februar 2018)

Hallo
bin auf der Zielgeraden meiner Kaufentscheidung. Ich werde mich zwischen folgenden Modellen entscheiden:
- Radon Slide carbon 140 8.0
- Radon Slide carbon 140 9.0
- Radon Slide carbon 160 9.0

*Zum beabsichtigten Einsatz:*
- Tagestouren auf Waldwegen bzw. legitimierten Wanderwegen
- auch steilere Anstiege werden dabei sein
- kleinere Sprünge und keine BikeParks
- grundsätzlich eher uphill als downhill. Möchte aber downhill nicht all zu sehr durchgeschüttelt werden.
- geschätzte 500 km / Jahr

*Meine Fragen:*
- Welche Unterschiede in der Geometrie gib's zwischen den 140 u 160? gibt es da überhaupt einen?
- Und welches Bike würdet ihr zwischen den beiden folgenden wählen? Ich weiss: das 8.0 hat eine SLX Kassette. Aber ist das schlecht? dadurch hab ich mehr Gänge die mir Uphill vl entlasten.

Habe kurz NUR die UNTERSCHIEDE zwischen den beiden 140ern rausgesucht. Was würde für euch mehr Sinn machen?






Danke


----------



## SkeenRider (27. Februar 2018)

Hallo

für deine Ansprüche solltest du dich auf das Slide 140 konzentrieren. Das Slide 160 ist mehr ein Mini Enduro.

Ich behaupte mal das eine SLX Kassette nicht Spürbar schlechter ist als eine XT Kassette und beide hab die gleiche Abstufung 11 - 40. Der größte unterschied liegt im Fahrwerk Rock Shox vs. Fox. Ich bin mit meiner Rock Shox Pike und dem Monarch RT3 Dämpfer sehr zufrieden. Es sind beides Klasse Fahrräder dennoch bin ich mehr der Rock Shox Fan  und von daher empfehle ich dir das Slide 140 8.0.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kriesel (27. Februar 2018)

Ich glaube, dass für Deinen Einsatzzweck eher das 140er passt - auch wenn ich normalerweise eher das 160er empfehle.
Außerdem finde ich die Ausstattung des 140er deutlich besser. Bin wie @SkeenRider eher Rock Shox Fan und die MT5 ist der XT nach meiner Erfahrung um Längen überlegen. Und wegen der SLX Kassette würde ich mir gar keine Gedanken machen.


----------



## euclid (28. Februar 2018)

Danke für eure Tipps!


----------

